# Fitting a gate to an odd angle



## EdsCustomWoodCrafts (Sep 21, 2014)

Hi All…..

I start by putting this diagram so as that it helps with me explaining my problem..








...

As you can see I cant just hinge the gate to one side an open it on another because the fence posts are not flush with the gate…

I need a simple solution so as that I can position the gate across the threshold (this is a deck and where I want to position the gate there are stairs)...sorry not in the diagram,

Now that I mention it Ill just insert a actual photograph…










(PS) THE gate in the Sketchup is what I want to build, I would love to hear from someone who either had a similar problem or has an idea..I have a very active 2 year old and I want to keep him safe …thanks

One other thing I had a partion that was not hinged and was sick of it…so I want to hinge a gate,,,


----------



## NinjaAssassin (Sep 5, 2013)

Can you make a piece that wraps over the corners of the posts to give you a square face to use? The really awesome picture below would be looking down from the top of the left post. Mirror that on the other post and you have two faces that are parallel to each other.










It's a terrible drawing. I'm not sure if it's the "right" way or the easiest way to accomplish your goal.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

https://www.bing.com/images/search?q=gate+hinges&qs=n&form=QBILPG&pq=gate+hinges&sc=8-11&sp=-1&sk=

A plethora of info and options ^


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

How about two swinging gates like in the old western bars?


----------



## greg48 (Nov 7, 2010)

So Ed, is the "fence" yet to be constructed to the base of the stairs? Why could you not hang the gate on the lower stair railing post on the inside, and build your fence to tie into the outside of the lower stair railing posts?


----------



## EdsCustomWoodCrafts (Sep 21, 2014)

> So Ed, is the "fence" yet to be constructed to the base of the stairs? Why could you not hang the gate on the lower stair railing post on the inside, and build your fence to tie into the outside of the lower stair railing posts?
> 
> - greg48


Hi Greg,

The fence is built and the gate needs to be on the upper part because I need to keep the child away from the stairs … Otherwise a good idea


----------



## EdsCustomWoodCrafts (Sep 21, 2014)

> https://www.bing.com/images/search?q=gate+hinges&qs=n&form=QBILPG&pq=gate+hinges&sc=8-11&sp=-1&sk=
> 
> A plethora of info and options ^
> 
> ...





> https://www.bing.com/images/search?q=gate+hinges&qs=n&form=QBILPG&pq=gate+hinges&sc=8-11&sp=-1&sk=
> 
> A plethora of info and options ^
> 
> - waho6o9


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Don't know what it's called but I have an odd duck

pair of hinges like that you're welcome to have, just

pay postage if you want em.









I guess you can flatten out the big L and have a hinge 
that won't match. Oops


----------



## EdsCustomWoodCrafts (Sep 21, 2014)

> Can you make a piece that wraps over the corners of the posts to give you a square face to use? The really awesome picture below would be looking down from the top of the left post. Mirror that on the other post and you have two faces that are parallel to each other.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EdsCustomWoodCrafts (Sep 21, 2014)

> Don t know what it s called but I have an odd duck
> 
> pair of hinges like that you re welcome to have, just
> 
> ...


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Right on


----------



## NinjaAssassin (Sep 5, 2013)

Well, if you have a table saw you could take a 2X2 or 3×3 square of appropriate length and run it over the saw with the saw tilted at 45 degrees (you're basically cutting a 90 degree "v" channel out of the face of the stock). Then, attach that to the corner of the posts (you can glue and screw it in). Alternatively, you could build a 3 sided box of sorts (see the terrible drawing below). It would accomplish roughly the same thing.


----------



## EdsCustomWoodCrafts (Sep 21, 2014)

> Well, if you have a table saw you could take a 2X2 or 3×3 square of appropriate length and run it over the saw with the saw tilted at 45 degrees (you re basically cutting a 90 degree "v" channel out of the face of the stock). Then, attach that to the corner of the posts (you can glue and screw it in). Alternatively, you could build a 3 sided box of sorts (see the terrible drawing below). It would accomplish roughly the same thing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NinjaAssassin (Sep 5, 2013)

That's personal preference, really. Just make sure it's large enough (long enough and thick enough) to accommodate the screws and hinges you intend to use. Of course, if you go with the gate hinges I doubt you'd need to do this.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

> - edwood1975


Hot tip, put your reply outside the blockquotes. Makes it easier to read and follow along. Otherwise it looks like you are quoting without responding.


----------



## EdsCustomWoodCrafts (Sep 21, 2014)

> - edwood1975
> 
> Hot tip, put your reply outside the blockquotes. Makes it easier to read and follow along. Otherwise it looks like you are quoting without responding.
> 
> - Rick M.


Like this!!


----------



## EdsCustomWoodCrafts (Sep 21, 2014)

Thanks everyone I think I'm gonna go with NinjamAssassind idea and cut a "V" channel into some stocker and screw it into the post.. I think it's the way to go … I'll put into SKETCHUP and see if it works or not…

Thanks for all your ideas!!!!

Ed


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

Stupid question maybe, but try to think of K.I.S.S. (Not the musical group).

Cut a flat spot on the corner of one 4X4 on on side and do the same on the other side.

Poughf….... problem fixed with two cuts.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

You could chisel out a flat area where the hinges would be mounted.


----------



## GregInMaryland (Mar 11, 2010)

Hold on now don`t be hasty. Looking at the picture and your profile, it is evident that you are somewhere in the Northeast US (Boston?) and are about to get a gizillion feet of snow. Exactly how is junior going to use the stairs as a bobsled course, or base jumping platform or a diving board if you put a gate up? Not only will you be depriving him (or her) of the opportuity to scare the living bejeezus out out of his (or her) mom and all females in sight, you will forever forgo the opportunity to teach him or (her) to shout Geronimo right before jumping.

Think it through. This is an important moment in the fatherhood journey.

Greg


----------



## EdsCustomWoodCrafts (Sep 21, 2014)

> Hold on now don`t be hasty. Looking at the picture and your profile, it is evident that you are somewhere in the Northeast US (Boston?) and are about to get a gizillion feet of snow. Exactly how is junior going to use the stairs as a bobsled course, or base jumping platform or a diving board if you put a gate up? Not only will you be depriving him (or her) of the opportuity to scare the living bejeezus out out of his (or her) mom and all females in sight, you will forever forgo the opportunity to teach him or (her) to shout Geronimo right before jumping.
> 
> Think it through. This is an important moment in the fatherhood journey.
> 
> ...


Funniest post to date !!!!!! LOL… Unfortunately the snow isn't allways there!!!


----------



## NinjaAssassin (Sep 5, 2013)

> Hold on now don`t be hasty. Looking at the picture and your profile, it is evident that you are somewhere in the Northeast US (Boston?) and are about to get a gizillion feet of snow. Exactly how is junior going to use the stairs as a bobsled course, or base jumping platform or a diving board if you put a gate up? Not only will you be depriving him (or her) of the opportuity to scare the living bejeezus out out of his (or her) mom and all females in sight, you will forever forgo the opportunity to teach him or (her) to shout Geronimo right before jumping.
> 
> Think it through. This is an important moment in the fatherhood journey.
> 
> ...


This is a good point. The best one ever, actually.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

I think you are making this too hard. Any of those pin type hinges will work and you don't need the 'flat facing the gate. Put the hinge on the gate and the pin on the post. You can get those 'screw in pins' at Lowes or HD.


----------

